# Eco Credit for May?



## bwm57 (Jan 8, 2008)

Anyone know if they are extending the Eco credit for May and if so still $3,500??


----------



## GB (Apr 3, 2002)

With the ECO Credit having been a "one time special offer" since June 2009, I'd say the chances are still pretty good that it'll be extened to May.


----------



## bwm57 (Jan 8, 2008)

That's what I would "assume" also, just curious if anyone actually knew or not...


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

No one ever seems to know for sure. I was just thinking this morning that due to the Eco credit I should find an Xd still on the lot and see about trading my car in on it.


----------



## dll2k4 (Feb 6, 2010)

Sounds like end of May at $3500:

http://www.xoutpost.com/822180-post2.html


----------



## klee (May 13, 2011)

lets just hope that it does get extended till may or even more..


----------



## raq1025 (May 12, 2011)

I took delivery on May 9th & got the credit.


----------



## MJO335DM (May 17, 2011)

I took delivery on 5/12 and got the credit.


----------



## safelight902 (May 4, 2011)

if i order the 335d with ED on may. can i still get the rebate?
im not sure how that work.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

safelight902 said:


> if i order the 335d with ED on may. can i still get the rebate?
> im not sure how that work.


I'd just ask the dealer and if they say yes then get whatever the selling price is, in writing.


----------

